# Bella's first little photoshoot!



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Tomorrow Bella lives here for one week, and i've decided she had to get a photoshoot.
I had taken over about 50 pics of het, and only four were good and sharp, haha.

"hi there!"









"you wanna take pics of me?"









"hey.. where i'm at now??"









"hi mommy, give me mealies!!!"









She's just the sweetest little hog. Only she's a bit shy still, but her previous owners were afraid of her. I still don't know why because she is really curious, doesn't bite at all and is very patient too... But well, unspite of that, she's my little baby, and i love her already!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Baaaah! So cutttttte!
Those dark little eyes, pink nose, black spot!
Love herrrr! More pics more pics!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice pics! She's really beautiful--I love her coloring.



juuth said:


> I had taken over about 50 pics of het, and only four were good and sharp, haha.


I know what you mean! The little buggers always stay still right until you're about to take the pic, and then it's *whoosh* and they turn away!


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

@ Dexter, maybee tomorrow if i return from by brothers b-day.. but for now i'm just tired , haha. I had an trip to the zoo in Münster,Germany and we've been there a whole day. But it sure was wurth it!

@ ReginasMommy, yes indeed.. Bella was staying still with the cutest face ever! And just when i wanted to take a pic, she turns away....  But i don't mind, i love her


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

The third picture is so precious <3 Why is Bella so gorgeous??


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, she looks like a happy girl! Congratulations again on the little darling!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I always like hedgehogs that have a white face with a pink nose and very dark black eyes! It makes me want to hug them! She is very beutiful and has a nice color. :lol:


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

the strange thing however is... i looked at her colouring today.. and the quills aren't white and black, but white and brown... and she doesn't have black eyes, but more like ruby-eyes?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's absolutely beautiful, love the pics


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She really is a beauty! I also love the 3rd picture. Adorable!!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

I am absolutely in LOVE with her coloring. So, so pretty! What a doll!

And I know exactly what you mean about taking photos! It's nearly impossible with my Thaddeus. He will not stay still for anything and then, when I finally get a good one, as soon as he hears the shutter, down goes the visor,and the whole thing is ruined. :lol:


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

in december there maybee will coma a man for Bella. don't know which color yet though... and it's only if i can find a handsome, lovely man for her... they will share the big cupboard than, and there will be another cupboard for Bella and her hoglets...

she's 1 year and 2 months now, but can't find a dutch site where i can see if there's a maximum age for hedgehog to give birth at their first litter? so is there is al limit for a first litter i'd be glad if someone could tell me.

i'm still reeding and nothing is decided yet. first i have too know some things more, and find a good man to breed with...
going to reed this forum too though


----------

